# Previsões segundo os modelos (até 2 semanas) - Dezembro 2022



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

*Previsões segundo os modelos (até 2 semanas)*

A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.


*Existem 2 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.

Previsões segundo os modelos: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões generalizadas, de curto a médio prazo, desde _nowcasting_ (previsões de curtíssimo prazo), situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação, análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução, a previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter algum cuidado e rigor, dando ênfase à comparação de modelos e ensembles, análise de cenários e convergências, tendências gerais, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis

Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- MeteoGalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- MeteoGalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN

*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 06:30)

Uma perspectiva dos três primeiros dias, segundo o MetOffice:

Dia 1














6ªfeira, dia 2 (ao meio-dia e à meia-noite)









Sábado, dia 3 (ao meio-dia e à meia-noite)


----------



## Cesar (1 Dez 2022 às 12:00)

Pelo que vejo a depressão anda a dançar nos próximos três dias.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 18:59)

Saída das 12h de hoje.
Há diferenças em relação à previsão baseada na saída das 00h.
A frente entra mesmo no território do continente durante a tarde/noite de Sábado dia 3.



Spoiler: Previsão MetOffice dias 2,3,4 Dez


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2022 às 20:07)

Icelandic Azores Low 

ECMWF a meter uma quase ciclógenese explosiva para dia 8:






Depois mais uma a nascer no meio do Atlântico, dois dias depois, ainda com a anterior a causar um nevão pela Europa:






Acumulado a 240h:








StormRic disse:


> Saída das 12h de hoje.
> Há diferenças em relação à previsão baseada na saída das 00h.
> A frente entra mesmo no território do continente durante a tarde/noite de Sábado dia 3.
> 
> ...


A curto-prazo tanto o GFS como o ECM concordam com a 1a cut-off do mês a derivar para os Açores, sendo que as caudas das frentes só chegam no dia 3/4. A precipitação será fraca por serem frentes em dissipação. No dia 5 é que vamos ter os maiores acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 23:33)

Depois da passagem da frente fria ( e posterior dissipação (?)) no Sábado, no seguimento da previsão para Domingo na saída das 12h de hoje...



StormRic disse:


>



... aquela frente oclusa entra de sul para norte pelo litoral sul do Algarve:





Edição: acrescente-se a carta, da mesma saída, para 3ªfeira. A depressão a noroeste da Corunha passa a dominar a circulação na península, de noroeste, depois da frente oclusa desaparecer...


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2022 às 23:56)

Nova previsão frontal (saídas das 0h às 18h de hoje) e de pressão:

Para amanhã Sábado 3, de 6 em 6 horas até à meia-noite (00h de Domingo 4).
Estas 5 cartas permitem antever a provável posição da frente de fraca actividade, que no entanto pode ter segmentos com precipitação mais significativa, especialmente no Sul.
Notar ainda como na próxima madrugada e manhã a cut-off pode atingir pressão no seu centro na ordem dos 989 hPa, a caminho do seu ponto mais próximo do Grupo Ocidental dos Açores, cerca de uma centena de quilómetros a Leste de São Miguel por volta da meia-noite de amanhã. Mas nessa altura a pressão terá subido para 994 hPa.
Em princípio será o Grupo Central a receber mais precipitação durante a tarde, mas começando a chuva em São Miguel onde se fará sentir o vento mais forte.


























Para Domingo e 2ªfeira é difícil fazer uma previsão do que o vale depressionário pode trazer em termos de precipitação para o continente. Aquela frente, será a frente fria a recuar (??) e convertendo-se em oclusão/frente quente durante o Domingo para depois ao meio-dia de 2ª aparecer como linha de instabilidade desde o Sotevento à Região Oeste? 
Nos saltos de 12 horas entre cartas deve estar a explicação e talvez aquela frente fria de Domingo seja na verdade a linha de instabilidade que no Sábado à noite aparece em aproximação.



Spoiler: Previsão para Domingo e 2ºfeira

















Para 3ª (6) e 4ª feira (7), os Açores recebem nova cut-off formada desta vez a WNW (ver _spoiler_) a partir do vale entre os dois centros anti-ciclónicos (Terra Nova - Islândia).
No continente não há um centro de acção nem circulação bem definida, em geral fraca de Noroeste no dia 6 e depois de Sul no dia 7, já em espera da nova cut-off açoriana.











Repare-se como o anticiclone da Groenlândia absorveu primeiro os outros centros de altas pressões e depois se estendeu desde quase o Pólo até a sul da Terra Nova.


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Dez 2022 às 16:05)

Imagem de satélite das 16h de Massas de Ar e Visível


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2022 às 20:59)

O WRF está agreste, 40-50 mm em 1 hora, ali na zona entre PortimãoLagoa


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

Nesta saída das 18, o GFS coloca os 100 mm na Andalucia. 

Muita incerteza dos modelos, quanto à localização do dilúvio e a faixa vai desde de Portimão até Huelva, uns mais a oeste outros mais a leste, o ideal seria entrar no Algarve e afectar o sueste alentejano


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2022 às 02:02)

Sequência 6 em 6 horas para hoje, Domingo 4






















algarvio1980 disse:


> O WRF está agreste, 40-50 mm em 1 hora, ali na zona entre Portimão-Lagoa


Nas duas últimas cartas acima pode estar a razão desse acumulado: a rápida oclusão do sector quente do sistema frontal que entra pelo litoral sul.

2ªfeira, 5










E de 24 em 24 horas, a chegada ao continente da segunda cut-off, dias 6, 7 e o feriado de 5ª, 8


----------



## GSM2046 (4 Dez 2022 às 14:14)

Muito interessante (14h)


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Dez 2022 às 14:24)

GSM2046 disse:


> Muito interessante (14h)
> Ver anexo 3068
> Ver anexo 3069


Muita água precipitavel a caminho do continente não?


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2022 às 20:20)

*Previsão WRF para amanhã de manhã*:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Dez 2022 às 21:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Previsão WRF para amanhã de manhã*:
> 
> Ver anexo 3076
> 
> ...


Não é simpático.. vai dar chatices...mas essa quantidade de água nessa zona do serra do Sotavento algarvio é ouro


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2022 às 21:40)

Está bem colorida a pintura... vamos ver


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Dez 2022 às 19:29)

Marco pires disse:


> O fórum anda muito tranquilo.
> Ou se avizinha tempo banal, ou vem chuva e o pessoal já está farto e quer sol e calor.


Ou então é só porque o primeiro dia do evento calhou no Sul, onde há menos membros do fórum. No resto do país o melhor ainda está por vir, com as últimas saídas a aumentarem consideravelmente os valores de precipitação para os próximos 10 dias. Espera-se um dezembro bem chuvoso um pouco por todo o país, com praticamente uma repetição da sinóptica de março de 2018: 





A última saída, no entanto, cortou grande parte da neve prevista. Tirando nalgumas zonas fronteiriças de Trás-os-Montes, não deverá cair praticamente nada em Portugal Continental na primeira metade de dezembro dado que o país em grande parte estará sob uma massa de ar de sudoeste bem amena: 





Ao que parece, o anticiclone mais tarde deverá deslocar-se para sudoeste, o que possivelmente fará com que ar mais frio chegue à Península e, com isso, neve nas terras altas. Veremos se essas previsões se mantêm, mas é possível termos neve na Serra da Estrela pelo Natal!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2022 às 21:03)

*Meteograma para Olhão (GFS12z)*:






Novos dilúvios se anunciam...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2022 às 23:09)

Bloqueio da Islândia e Azores Low


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 23:33)

Amanhã Terça-feira é para secar e preparar os sacos de areia e barreiras para pôr nas portas.
Durante as próximas 24 horas uma pequena crista de altas pressões forma-se e dissipa-se entre a cut-off que passou hoje e a depressão que virá dos Açores.
Dia calmo.
Entretanto refira-se que o anticiclone da Groenlândia se mantém no seu posto, resistindo a todos os ataques vindos do Canadá, e dia 10 ainda lá estará e continuará.



Spoiler: Cartas 6 em 6 horas para 3ª dia 6

















4ªfeira dia 7 chega a frente quente do sistema frontal associado à depressão dos Açores, ao início da manhã, entrando pelo Sudoeste.










À noite é a vez da frente fria entrar, pelo litoral Oeste a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro. Para norte o sistema está ocluído e o vento terá uma componente Leste.





Durante o dia de 5ªfeira ocorre a passagem intempestiva, literalmente, da depressão, inicialmente com um muito activo pós-frontal e depois com a convecção associada ao próprio centro:





24 horas depois, meio-dia de 6ªfeira dia 9, o continente já estará sob a corrente de componente norte na retaguarda da depressão, com grande instabilidade também associada à oclusão enrolada nesta circulação:





A 120 horas da previsão baseada na saída das 12h de hoje, ao meio-dia de Sábado 10, os Açores estarão sob a tempestade de sudoeste, cujo modo de  evolução para o continente ainda é...


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2022 às 07:05)

Bom dia,

Muita precipitação prevista pelo ECMWF e GFS nos próximos dias e de um modo geral, fruto da persistência de depressões e passagem das respetivas frentes 

ECMWF 0Z (até 16/12)






GFS 0z ( com mais dias até 22/12 )


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 06:48)

Previsão mais actual para esta depressão, bem alimentada por ar polar frio na sua retaguarda...



Spoiler: Previsão frontal para Dia 7 às 12h até dia 11 às 12h.



































... e para o próximo fim de semana, com uma depressão que vem de sudoeste para os Açores e que lança na sua periferia sul/sueste uma forte corrente de WSW sobre o continente.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2022 às 09:17)

Os acumulados baixaram um bocadinho entretanto, mas estando, ainda assim, bastante simpáticos.
ECMWF bem mais generoso do que o GFS.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2022 às 14:46)

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2022-12-07 07:59:00* e *2022-12-09 17:59:00*_*Assunto:*_* Precipitação forte em Portugal continental*

Nos próximos dias, o estado do tempo em Portugal continental será condicionado por uma depressão, que hoje às 12UTC prevê-se com 992hPa no núcleo centrado em 39°N 24°W (região dos Açores) e em deslocamento para leste, transportando uma massa de ar húmido e instável na sua circulação.

A partir da manhã de hoje, dia 7, prevê-se a ocorrência de precipitação na região sul do continente, que será por vezes forte e que poderá ser acompanhada de trovoada e rajadas. Ao longo do dia 7, a precipitação estender-se-á gradualmente às restantes regiões do território continental, de sul para norte, mantendo-se sob a forma de aguaceiros fortes no dia 8, que diminuirão de intensidade e frequência a partir da tarde de dia 9. Os valores acumulados de precipitação total nos dias 7, 8 e 9 serão significativos e poderão atingir localmente entre 60 e 120 mm, em especial na região Sul.

Adicionalmente, espera-se uma intensificação do vento do quadrante sul a partir da manhã de dia 7, que soprará por vezes forte na faixa costeira, com rajadas até 70 km/h, e nas terras altas, em especial do Centro e Sul, com rajadas até 80 km/h. A agitação marítima também irá aumentar, salientando-se o período entre o final da tarde de dia 8 e o início da tarde de dia 9, quando se esperam na costa ocidental a sul do Cabo Raso e na costa Sul do Algarve ondas de sudoeste com altura significativa entre 4 a 5 metros de altura.

Dada a situação, foram emitidos Avisos Meteorológicos, e recomenda-se o acompanhamento dos mesmos e da previsão do estado do tempo para os próximos dias consultando:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				








						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				








						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão para a navegação marítima consultar:






						IPMA - Boletins
					






					www.ipma.pt
				





IPMA

Acumulados previstos até sábado às 00h, pelos diversos modelos:

*ECM*





*GFS*




*
ICON*





*GEM*


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 20:01)

Pelo ECMWF, a *3a low-pressure* do mês chega de dia 10 para 11, associada à Low de 957 hPa dos Açores. (Que também está a ser acompanha pela NHC dos EUA como possível tempestade subtropical. Probabilidade a 50%).

O primeiro núcleo secundário, de 1000 hPa:






Segundo núcleo secundário no dia 12, de 990 hPa no golfo da Biscaia, irá cavar até 987 hPa e trazer aquela que parece a superfície frontal quente mais ativa deste evento:











O núcleo principal, depois de tanto rodopio, só atinge o país no dia 15, já sob a forma de frente fria:






A 240h temos já a 4a low pressure do mês... mas isso já é futurologia. Até lá, temos muitas ondulações quentes e muita água precipitável.

O festival inteiro em GIF:


----------



## JTavares (8 Dez 2022 às 14:36)

Colegas porque razão não foi dado nome a esta depressão q assola o país?


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2022 às 16:47)

GFS volta a agravar a frente quente do *dia 11*, de facto o gradiente de temperatura é gigante para não ser um dilúvio. ISO -2ºC e 12ºC no território continental na mesma hora. Provavel ser um nevão gigante no interior norte. Felizmente será durante a noite/ madrugada com tudo em casa e a passagem é rápida. 











Este é o 1º núcleo secundário da Low dos Açores que depois desprende-se e forma uma cut-off de 995 hPa, que depois ruma ao Mediterrâneo. 

Na minha opinião, distritos como Lisboa, Setúbal, Beja e Faro devem ir ao alerta laranja. Debatível, alguns modelos desprezam a intensidade do evento, outros abusam.


----------



## Mr.Jet (8 Dez 2022 às 16:51)

Depressão no Atlântico a sudoeste dos Açores parece não ter hipótese de evoluir para tempestade subtropical dada a natureza meio irregular e alongada da circulação mas apresenta convecção intensa a norte do centro para esta altura do ano.


Independentemente disso vai ter um cavamento espectacular com ventos pelo menos ao nível de furacão Categoria 1 (excluindo outros mais intensos de mesoescala), felizmente na fase e zona mais intensa ainda a alguma distância dos Açores. Eventualmente as frentes do sistema com bastante convecção e humidade disponível, serão motivo de acompanhamento.


...HURRICANE FORCE WIND WARNING...

.LOW S OF AREA NEAR 29N51W *980 MB* MOVING NE 15 KT. FROM 31N TO
34N BETWEEN 45W AND 55W WINDS 35 TO *50 KT*. SEAS 18 TO *32 FT*.
ELSEWHERE FROM 31N TO 38N BETWEEN 41W AND 61W WINDS 25 TO 40 KT.
SEAS 16 TO 28 FT. ALSO FROM 31N TO 42N BETWEEN 38W AND 65W WINDS
20 TO 30 KT. SEAS 11 TO 22 FT.
___
.*24 HOUR* FORECAST LOW 32N42W *972 MB*. FROM 31N TO 37N BETWEEN
38W AND 47W WINDS 45 TO *60 KT*. SEAS 21 TO *39 FT*. ELSEWHERE FROM
31N TO 47N E OF 53W WINDS 30 TO 45 KT. SEAS 17 TO 33 FT. ALSO
FROM 31N TO 49N E OF 55W WINDS 20 TO 30 KT. SEAS 14 TO 28 FT.
___
*.36 HOUR* FORECAST LOW 36N40W *960 MB*. WITHIN 120 NM S SEMICIRCLE
WINDS 50 TO *65 KT*. SEAS 24 TO *42 FT*.  
___
*.48 HOUR* FORECAST LOW 39N39W *953 MB*. WITHIN 180 NM S AND SE
SEMICIRCLES WINDS 50 TO *65 KT*. SEAS 28 TO *48 FT*. ELSEWHERE FROM
33N TO 46N E OF 46W WINDS 40 TO 55 KT. SEAS 21 TO 42 FT. ALSO
FROM 31N TO 51N E OF 53W WINDS 25 TO 40 KT. SEAS 18 TO 36 FT.
___


.48 HOUR FORECAST graphic


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2022 às 17:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Provavel ser um nevão gigante no interior norte



O tal choque de massas de ar que os modelos andam a prever há algum tempo.

O  GFS é bastante generoso na previsão de neve para o interior Norte/NE Transmontano, para já o IPMA fala numa cota de 1200 m, o que é bastante elevada e apenas como possibilidade de queda de neve.











ECMWF também vê neve embora menos:


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 18:31)

JTavares disse:


> Colegas porque razão não foi dado nome a esta depressão q assola o país?


O critérios para atribuição de nome é a velocidade do vento.









						De Beatriz a Cláudio, passando por Patrícia e Tiago, eis os nomes para as tempestades na temporada 2022/2023
					

A lista de nomes é válida de 1 de setembro de 2022 a 31 de agosto de 2023.




					beachcam.meo.pt


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 19:15)

Sequência das próximas 24 horas, para esta noite/madrugada e até finalmente à passagem desta depressão que não vai deixar boas memórias:

Para a *meia-noite de hoje* é a aproximação do centro da depressão (993 hPa) e de uma frente oclusa, além da continuação da passagem das células de um pós-frontal localizadamente intenso.






Às *6h da madrugada* a oclusão terá entrado entre Sagres e o Porto, mais adiantada na AML (cerca das 2h/3h). O centro 994 hPa entrará pelo vale do Douro...





... e ao* meio-dia de amanhã, 6ª dia 9*, estará pelas serras da zona norte da Beira Alta (996 hPa). A oclusão que já vinha enrolada à volta do centro, regressa de noroeste, atacando novamente o litoral norte, e atrás dela uma outra mais antiga chegará também ao litoral do resto do continente, Sul incluído.









*À meia-noite de amanhã*, o centro já estará no Mediterrâneo, a norte perto das Baleares. A segunda oclusão, ainda enrolada em torno da extremidade Oeste do vale depressionário, ficaria sobre a costa ocidental por essa altura, mas esta previsão é baseada na saída das 12h de hoje e na presente situação as previsões não têm sido muito certas em relação a horários, mesmo a menos de 48 horas.





Os próximos eventos serão relacionados com o "monstro" quase tropical que aparece nesta última carta a Oeste dos Açores, vindo de sudoeste.

Off-topic: não precisamos, de todo, que aquela depressão profundamente cavada seja nomeada pelo IPMA, o que significaria ventos muito fortes, ciclónicos mesmo, a atingir alguma parte do território nacional, embora seja difícil os Açores escaparem a essa situação. Para o continente, a previsão aponta apenas para núcleos satélite e respectivos sistemas frontais na periferia sul/sueste, a moverem-se muito rapidamente para Leste entrando pela Península Ibérica no fim de semana.

Então seria este o horário do primeiro desses núcleos/sistemas frontais:

*Sábado ao meio-dia e pela tarde/início da noite*, foge o último vestígio da depressão para o Mediterrâneo, passando o último segmento da oclusão a fronteira das Beiras.





Segue-se uma ligeira crista de altas pressões, uma calma de curta duração, portanto, antes da chegada da frente quente.

*À meia-noite de Sábado*, o vento já será intenso de Sul:





O movimento deste sistema frontal é extremamente rápido, e ao *meio dia de Domingo dia 11* já tudo terá passado, frente quente, frente fria ou até o sistema ocluído para a região norte:





Naquela carta já está assinalada, sobre os Açores, a formação do sistema frontal seguinte.

Repare-se agora na divergência entre as previsões baseadas nesta saída de hoje às 12h (cartas acima), e a previsão de ontem a 96 horas, também para o meio-dia de Domingo, e outra a 120 horas para 2ªfeira dia 12.
Percebe-se que a evolução é tão rápida que não vale a pena, a mais de 72 horas esperar uma probabilidade elevada para a situação futura.



Spoiler: Cartas de ontem com previsão a 96 e a 120 horas, para dias 11 e 12














Edição: acrescentada a carta para as 18h de hoje dia.


----------



## Cesar (9 Dez 2022 às 06:58)

Pelos mapas e se estiverem certos neve pode cair muito perto da Guarda.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Dez 2022 às 07:54)

Cesar disse:


> Pelos mapas e se estiverem certos neve pode cair muito perto da Guarda.


Quanto mais para norte melhor! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Dez 2022 às 09:31)

Referes-te a este Ciclone a ganhar força? Já há avisos laranjas para precipitação e vento para os grupos central e ocidental


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2022 às 11:48)

Alguns modelos continuam a colocar valores horários de 20 mm/h na passagem da frente fria para Lisboa/Setúbal na madrugada do dia 11, o que seria suficiente para inundações nos pontos mais críticos. 

A frente quente também pode não ajudar, parece correr de forma transversal ao território, ou seja, vai haver uma faixa do território com chuva durante horas sem parar. 

ICON:





ARPEGE:





ECMWF:





Mesmo a 48h é incerto...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2022 às 11:52)

GSM2046 disse:


> Referes-te a este Ciclone a ganhar força? Já há avisos laranjas para precipitação e vento para os grupos central e ocidental Ver anexo 3202
> 
> Ver anexo 3203


E já tem nome, depressão Efrain.


----------



## Mr.Jet (9 Dez 2022 às 19:22)

StormRic disse:


> É interessante notar que nas sucessivas saídas, desde a 120 horas até à última a 24 horas, a previsão para *amanhã, Sábado 10, ao meio-dia* tem vindo a cavar regularmente cada vez mais a tempestade a Oeste dos Açores. Começou com 966 hPa e está agora em *953 hPa*.
> Simultaneamente, o anticiclone da Groenlândia viu a previsão da pressão a aumentar, aumentando assim ao longo das previsões o gradiente de pressão entre os dois centros, traudzido em fortíssima corrente de Leste entre a noroeste dos Açores e a Groenlândia/Islândia.
> 
> 
> ...



Há uns 3 dias que vários modelos previam nessa ordem dos 950mb, tu próprio acho  colocaste uma carta ontem com 955, e antes disso volta e meia aparecia e desaparecia dos cenários de médio prazo.
Enquanto esteve a ser acompanhada como 99L pelo CNF Miami os modelos tropicais de alta resolução penso que chegaram a modelar abaixo dos 950mb

Curiosa a aparência, com tanta convecção no gancho parece mais um ex.furacão em transição extratropical mas sem a típica "cabeleira" para norte devido ao shear induzido pelos cavados que forçam a transição pós-tropical.

Não tem aquele gancho mais usual das ciclogêneses explosivas com o setor muito seco apesar de ser explosiva.
No fundo, mais uma vez, certo carácter híbrido do sistema, certamente devido à água mais quente que o habitual nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Dez 2022 às 22:44)

Parece-me que tanto o GFS como o ECMWF reduziram a precipitação de sábado para domingo ou meteram a frente a passar mais rápido pela zona centro. 

A semana que vem continua muito incerta mas de certeza é que o anticiclone não volta já (e ainda bem). 

Já o AROME mete uma frente ridícula a passar entre Setúbal e o Norte de Lisboa durante umas 12h seguidas mas duvido que isso aconteça no entanto se as previsões a 24h ainda estão tão incertas, nem vale a pena falar a 4 dias..


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2022 às 22:57)

É interessante notar que nas sucessivas saídas, desde a 120 horas até à última a 24 horas, a previsão para *amanhã, Sábado 10, ao meio-dia* tem vindo a cavar regularmente cada vez mais a tempestade a Oeste dos Açores. Começou com 966 hPa e está agora em *953 hPa*.
Simultaneamente, o anticiclone da Groenlândia viu a previsão da pressão a aumentar, aumentando assim ao longo das previsões o gradiente de pressão entre os dois centros, traduzido em fortíssima corrente de Leste entre a noroeste dos Açores e a Groenlândia/Islândia.








Spoiler: Comparação das previsões de 120 a 36 horas para dia 10 às 12h





























Edição: Publicação ligeiramente desactualizada, estava no tópico de Novembro. 
No entanto, não há, obviamente, carta mais recente para amanhã às 12h.


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Dez 2022 às 23:08)

Mesmo sem cartas já é vísivel o gancho de um futuro olho. Senão vejamos a imagem de satélite EUMETSAT Airmass das 23h.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 06:53)

Sequência até dia 14. Fica à vista a carta para hoje à noite (duas frentes quentes, subida da temperatura, muita massa de ar tropical, e a oclusão enrolada com três voltas inteiras em torno do centro da tempestade) e a última, para dia 14 ao meio-dia, com mais um sistema frontal completo (o quarto talvez) a atravessar o continente e a depressão a aproximar-se decididamente da Península Ibérica. Não é só o que vai chover directamente no continente que deve ser tido em conta, mas também o que virá de Espanha pelas duas vias principais, Douro e Tejo, caso já não haja retenção possível nas albufeiras do outro lado da fronteira (o que é pouco provável).








Spoiler: Cartas entre dia 11 às 12h e dia 13 às 12h, doze em doze horas


----------



## Stinger (10 Dez 2022 às 11:18)

Em termos de neve para amanha de manha como estao as previsoes ?

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Dez 2022 às 11:35)

Stinger disse:


> Em termos de neve para amanha de manha como estao as previsoes ?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


Já esteve melhor.. Quando houver frio não há chuva e quando vier a chuva já não vai haver frio suficiente.. Creio que haverá ali algumas horas mas poucas em que poderá nevar mas nas 1as horas da manhã a chuva irá derreter tudo.. É esperar por Janeiro!


----------



## Stinger (10 Dez 2022 às 12:36)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Já esteve melhor.. Quando houver frio não há chuva e quando vier a chuva já não vai haver frio suficiente.. Creio que haverá ali algumas horas mas poucas em que poderá nevar mas nas 1as horas da manhã a chuva irá derreter tudo.. É esperar por Janeiro!


Nem no marao ?

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Dez 2022 às 13:51)

Stinger disse:


> Nem no marao ?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


Vai nevar de certeza mas será de madrugada. A não ser que leves um banco e esperes pela neve, quando acordares e lá fores de manhã já estará tudo derretido porque a cota vai disparar nas 1ºas horas do dia.


----------



## casr26 (10 Dez 2022 às 13:56)

Apenas uma pergunta e peço já desculpas se estou a colocar a questão no local menos apropriado ..mas, o anticiclone para as nossas zonas ainda não é uma realidade visível para as próximas semanas pois não? 
Coloco a questão apenas porque precisava de uns bons dias sem ter a constante chuva para fazer uns trabalhos na minha casa mas já começo a ver que só mesmo para o próximo ano...


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2022 às 14:01)

casr26 disse:


> Apenas uma pergunta e peço já desculpas se estou a colocar a questão no local menos apropriado ..mas, o anticiclone para as nossas zonas ainda não é uma realidade visível para as próximas semanas pois não?
> Coloco a questão apenas porque precisava de uns bons dias sem ter a constante chuva para fazer uns trabalhos na minha casa mas já começo a ver que só mesmo para o próximo ano...


Talvez perto do Natal, tenhamos uns dias mais secos.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2022 às 16:38)

Bem, o GFS 12z certamente não é mais meigo na precipitação prevista para aqui. Mais potencial para problemas amanhã à noite em algumas zonas do país.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2022 às 16:43)

As principais bacias vão continuar a levar com muita água, acredito que algumas hão-de chegar ao seu limite até ao final do mês (ou mesmo antes).

E isto é só o acumulado dos* próximos 3 dias!* Muito impreciso onde vai cair a água da frente estacionária, como é lógico, vai estar a ondular durante horas e é das coisas mais dificeis de prever. Uma coisa é certa, a bacia do Guadiana espanhol tem um dilúvio garantido.

GFS 12Z aponta mais para a Beira:





ARPEGE 12Z aponta mais para o Alto Alentejo:





ICON 12Z também no Alentejo:





Carta da 2a cut-off vinda do EFRAIN, às 12h de segunda-feira com a frente quente já passada:






Façam as vossas apostas. IPMA já meteu Évora, Beja e Setúbal com laranja, só falta Portalegre.


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2022 às 19:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Façam as vossas apostas. IPMA já meteu Évora, Beja e Setúbal com laranja, só falta Portalegre.



eu acho que Portalegre sim também deveria de estar e até acho que Santarém também, acho que o vale do Tejo, zona sul do Tejo tem potencial também


----------



## Iuri (11 Dez 2022 às 21:36)




----------



## Walker (11 Dez 2022 às 21:51)

Iuri disse:


>


O estofex voltou?!?
Pensava que era só na próxima primavera!
Ainda bem!


----------



## srr (11 Dez 2022 às 23:15)

A level 2 was issued across NW Spain and N Portugal mainly for severe wind gusts, tornadoes and heavy rainfall.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Dez 2022 às 23:28)

_... W Iberia ...

The highest likelihood of severe weather is forecast over NW Spain and N Portugal. In the early morning hours, a large stratiform rain shield will cross the region, associated with a warm front, followed by an advection of moist airmass inland. Skinny CAPE profiles with MLCAPE values up to 500 J/kg are simulated along the coastline, decreasing inland. Very strong low-level shear is forecast as 1 km AGL flow will vary between 20 and 30 m/s.* Any convective storm may pose a risk of severe wind gusts. As the 0-1 km shear will exceed 15 m/s and LCLs will be low, the tornado threat will be enhanced as well. The degree of tornado threat will depend on how much the CAPE can overlap with more strongly curved hodographs that will be available especially early into the forecast period. Some models show a combination of SRH > 200 m2/s2 in the 0-1 km layer and non-zero surface-based CAPE. The largest threat of tornadoes and severe wind gusts will exist between 06 and 12 UTC. *Further storms will be possible during the whole day, suggesting a heavy rainfall threat where multiple storms move over the sample place.

Over S Portugal and SW Spain, the severe weather risk will be lower, but the same threats can be expected. Furthermore, the timing of the risk will be later than further north. Storm activity may persist until Tuesday morning._






__





						European Storm Forecast Experiment - ESTOFEX
					





					www.estofex.org


----------



## Tempo (11 Dez 2022 às 23:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> As principais bacias vão continuar a levar com muita água, acredito que algumas hão-de chegar ao seu limite até ao final do mês (ou mesmo antes).
> 
> E isto é só o acumulado dos* próximos 3 dias!* Muito impreciso onde vai cair a água da frente estacionária, como é lógico, vai estar a ondular durante horas e é das coisas mais dificeis de prever. Uma coisa é certa, a bacia do Guadiana espanhol tem um dilúvio garantido.
> 
> ...


Bom para Alqueva!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Dez 2022 às 00:46)

Bem... Enquanto o GFS mete o grosso da precipitação amanhã ao final da tarde, o AROME mete ao início do dia de Terça e... vai lá vai. Se for assim está para grandes problemas, chega a dar 28mm/1h aqui, depois de já terem chovido outras dezenas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 13:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem... Enquanto o GFS mete o grosso da precipitação amanhã ao final da tarde, o AROME mete ao início do dia de Terça e... vai lá vai. Se for assim está para grandes problemas, chega a dar 28mm/1h aqui, depois de já terem chovido outras dezenas.
> 
> Ver anexo 3270


O AEMET também segue a mesma previsão






Até 120 mm na nossa região... 






Esperemos que tudo corra por bem e não haja consequência de maior. Creio sinceramente que, tal como em alturas de calor em que estão proíbidos trabalhos agrícolas, amanhã será um dia com igual perigosidade... Também as deslocações não essenciais deviam estar limitadas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 14:21)

"Rio atmosférico" a desaguar em Portugal





Fonte: http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-ti..._colors&prod=europe&timespan=24hrs&anim=html5


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2022 às 14:41)

Panorama até ao final de sexta-feira:















Bons acumulados em perspetiva para as bacias do sul, especialmente do Tejo e do Sorraia. A correr bem, ainda sobra alguma coisinha para o Sado


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Dez 2022 às 14:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Panorama até ao final de sexta-feira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A água perceptível é brutal


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2022 às 15:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A água perceptível é brutal


A ver se é desta que a lezíria do Tejo fica "pintada" de azul-escuro 
Pena não estar ainda aí por baixo esta semana; tenho aqui um pluviómetro portátil novo desejoso por ser estreado


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2022 às 11:40)

A troca de núcleos entre os Açores e a Islândia vai começar a mostrar "desgaste". Já há sinais de positividade/neutro na oscilação atlântica, pelo que o AA vai tentar instalar-se onde é mais habitual e as baixas pressões vão mais para norte.






Nevertheless, até o Atlântico equilibrar, temos o Efrain a fazer "landfall" no continente até dia 16, enquanto se forma mais uma tempestade nos Açores, potencialmente a ser nomeada. O núcleo desta parece cavar ainda mais quando se aproxima da Islândia, saída para o dia 19:





Mais duas frentes quase-estacionárias sobre o território  






GFS tem outros planos e cria mesmo uma cut-off no dia 19. O que me parece concordar nos dois modelos é o rio atmosférico no litoral norte.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2022 às 12:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O que me parece concordar nos dois modelos é o rio atmosférico no litoral norte.




As previsões dos acumulados previstos pelo  GFS 6z  até ao dia 30/12 parecem configurar um padrão de "rio atmosférico" mas até lá ainda vai alterar e ajustar:

Como sempre GFS algo "extremo"  é meramente indicativo


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Dez 2022 às 13:21)

Estão falar desta depressão que está sair da Terra Nova...


----------



## srr (14 Dez 2022 às 14:46)

Quem houve falar o presidente do IPMA, fico com a sensação que ele está a "divagar" para não utilizar outro adjectivo.

Aquilo não é comunicar!!!!! Nem informar!!!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (14 Dez 2022 às 21:17)

Estava a pensar ir a Vigo dia 18 para 19 ao mercado de Natal.

Vale a pena ir ou há previsão de muita chuva?

Obrigado


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2022 às 21:32)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Estava a pensar ir a Vigo dia 18 para 19 ao mercado de Natal.



Para Vigo, nessa altura  e segundo o Foreca ( ECMWF) está prevista bastante chuva ( 40.5 mm por exemplo no dia 19 ).










__





						Vigo, Pontevedra, ES – 10 Day Weather
					

Check how the weather is changing with Foreca's accurate 10-day forecast for Vigo, Pontevedra, ES with daily highs, lows and precipitation chances.




					www.foreca.com
				




E segundo o YR.no também acima dos 40 mm nessa altura:














						Long term weather forecast for Vigo
					

Weather forecast for Vigo for the next 9 days.




					www.yr.no
				




Estes são só dois exemplos, mas no geral deverão ser uns dias com bastante chuva.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (14 Dez 2022 às 23:45)

Snifa disse:


> Para Vigo, nessa altura  e segundo o Foreca ( ECMWF) está prevista bastante chuva ( 40.5 mm por exemplo no dia 19 ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dia 18 ao fim do dia/jantar, igual?


----------



## bukowski (15 Dez 2022 às 10:07)

o problema, além da chuva, serão as horas intermináveis de filas para tudo... nomeadamente para comer qualquer coisa que seja. 
estive lá há uns dias e jurei que nunca mais lá meto os pés ao fdsemana.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Dez 2022 às 22:44)

O GFS enloqueceu  e o pior é que não é propriamente o único modelo a colocar uma frente estacionária por cima da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa…


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Dez 2022 às 22:50)

AndréFrade disse:


> O GFS enloqueceu  e o pior é que não é propriamente o único modelo a colocar uma frente estacionária por cima da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa…



Sem dúvida um situação a acompanhar, até porque já temos várias saídas operacionais de alguns modelos a modelar esta situação!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2022 às 00:36)

Tenho já visto muitas pessoas que afirmam estarem "fartas de chuva" e que querem é tempo seco e primavera e não sei quê... Não estão com muita sorte: depois duma ligeira melhoria no fim-de-semana, com a formação de uma crista anticiclónica sobre a Península Ibérica, os modelos preveem a chegada de uma nova frente às costas portuguesas. Deverá entrar na Costa da Morte, na Galiza na madrugada de domingo, no entanto devido à presença do anticiclone não se moverá muito rapidamente.   





De facto, até será repulsada da Galiza um bocado devido aos movimentos magnéticos da crista anticiclónica positiva e deverá ficar estática sobre o litoral português durante a terça-feira: 





Só na quarta-feira é que deverá chegar a Espanha, já claramente em fase de dissipação. A larga maioria dos acumulados cairá do lado português, e sobretudo na faixa costeira. 

Entretanto já há modelos a comporem-se bem para a quadra natalícia, com uma situação que faz muito lembrar o começo de fevereiro de 2021. A confirmar seria o Natal mais instável meteorologicamente falando dos últimos aninhos. Veremos o que acontece! 





Com estas previsões e o facto de estarmos em dezembro, um mês com pouca luminosidade solar e pouca evapotranspiração, não me espantaria nada que no final deste mês todo o país esteja sob o nível de capacidade de campo (seria a primeira vez desde março de 2013, se não estou em erro). Neste momento a única zona do país com menos de 40% de percentagem de água nos solos é uma zona muito pequena entre Mértola e Almodôvar.


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2022 às 00:36)

Amanhã, mais uma rega.


----------



## Mr.Jet (16 Dez 2022 às 00:56)

Sendo que esse amanhã é esta madrugada e parte da manhã com o centro de Efrain a dar os últimos suspiros de vida pois decidiu vir morrer à Península.

Vejam o radar em modo animado, interessante pormenor pois vê-se parte da circulação do que resta do centro de Efrain que traz essas ultimas chuvas






Quanto ao futuro, eu até tinha apostado que o Natal e Ano Novo seria frio e seco, mas ainda não vai ser agora, parece que pelo menos mais duas rondas não nos livramos. 

Depois os pormenores e eventual gravidade ou não, dependem da localização desses fluxos húmidos de sudoeste e do tempo que estão quase estacionários


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Dez 2022 às 09:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sem dúvida um situação a acompanhar, até porque já temos várias saídas operacionais de alguns modelos a modelar esta situação!


Mas estão a "modelar" a realidade que está chegar aos Açores como se pode ver nesta imagem das 9:00? Ainda acham que isto pode mudar? É um facto bem real e não um devaneio...


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2022 às 10:13)

Nesta run das 6 o GFS coloca o grosso da precipitação longe da AML e onde realmente faz falta. (embora não com a intensidade prevista)


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Dez 2022 às 10:19)

AnDré disse:


> Nesta run das 6 o GFS coloca o grosso da precipitação longe da AML e onde realmente faz falta. (embora não com a intensidade prevista)
> 
> Ver anexo 3555
> 
> Ver anexo 3556


Ainda longe de estar tudo definido, mas era bom que o grosso caísse no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## Northern Lights (16 Dez 2022 às 12:42)

Ainda que lingínquas, começam a desenhar-se as tendencias para o Natal.
Poderá estar tempo chuvoso, mas acredito que o possível jogo com as altas pressões nos afastem do cenário previsto pelo GFS.





Veremos o que acontece. Mas precisamos agora de tempo mais frio e seco.


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2022 às 15:25)

Ainda não se sabe bem onde cairá o dilúvio. O GFS agora aposta no Algarve e Alentejo.


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2022 às 15:45)

GSM2046 disse:


> Mas estão a "modelar" a realidade que está chegar aos Açores como se pode ver nesta imagem das 9:00? Ainda acham que isto pode mudar? É um facto bem real e não um devaneio...
> Ver anexo 3552



O ciclone em si estará muito longe do continente. Mas a configuração atmosférica permitirá a aproximação de uma ou mais frentes (depende do IM consultado).


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2022 às 16:05)

A grande depressão dos Açores vai numa trajectória para NE e depois NNE, tangenciar a Irlanda e colocar-se no dia 20 entre a Islândia e as Ilhas Britânicas.
O seu centro passará bem longe da Corunha.
Mas é na esteira das frentes no bordo sul que tentam formar-se núcleos secundários sobre os Açores. As frentes e um desses núcleos atingirão o Noroeste da península. As ondulações das frentes vão produzir a descida da corrente para sul, orientando-se as linhas quase paralelamente à costa ocidental.

Prestes a saírem as previsões baseadas na saída das 12h, ficam para comparação as últimas disponíveis neste momento:



Spoiler: Previsão frontal até dia 19 às 12h


























Fica só à vista a previsão para as 12h de 3ªfeira dia 20. Situação de localização muito incerta, um mínimo desvio pode deixar quase tudo no oceano ou pelo contrário cavar uma cut-off sobre o continente.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2022 às 18:30)

Comparação das saídas 06z e 12z do GFS de hoje. Diferenças significativas a nível dos horários de passagem das frentes (evidenciadas pelos acumulados tri-horários mais intensos) ou talvez apenas diferença da intensidade prevista?

Interessante também como passa de um Natal e ante-véspera de ano novo chuvosos para quase zero na primeira data e zero absoluto na segunda data.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2022 às 18:41)

Não gostam das previsões do ECMWF


----------



## Garcia (16 Dez 2022 às 19:00)

Gerofil disse:


> Não gostam das previsões do ECMWF


Eheh.. a malta ia toda desaguar ao Algarve..  

Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2022 às 19:02)

2ªfeira às 12h

Comparação da previsão MetOffice baseada na nova saída das 12h com a previsão baseada na saída das 00h, de hoje: a primeira frente fria a atingir o continente, cuja ondulação se molda quase perfeitamente ao contorno da costa noroeste da península, é mantida exactamente na mesma posição (prestes a entrar em terra).
As diiferenças estão para trás dessa frente e no fluxo de pequenos núcleos de baixa pressão passando nos Açores, associados a várias ondulações da frente final ligada à depressão profunda que nessa altura estará à latitude da Irlanda. Parece haver uma subida em latitude destes sistemas.

Previsão mais recente:





Anterior previsão:


----------



## srr (16 Dez 2022 às 19:43)

IPMA , aposta que vai dar problemas, na zona centro- aviso amarelo com mais de 48H
Nao é nada frequente.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Dez 2022 às 19:51)

srr disse:


> IPMA , aposta que vai dar problemas, na zona centro- aviso amarelo com mais de 48H
> Nao é nada frequente.


Acho que o IPMA precipitou -se, vendo os modelos, grande parte da chuva será dia 20.


----------



## srr (16 Dez 2022 às 19:56)

A ideia pode ser;
Emitem aviso amarelo, se nao se confirmar..optimo..ninguem liga a avisos amarelos
Se agravar dia 20, no dia 19 atualizam o perido até dia 20


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2022 às 20:23)

srr disse:


> A ideia pode ser;
> Emitem aviso amarelo, se nao se confirmar..optimo..ninguem liga a avisos amarelos
> Se agravar dia 20, no dia 19 atualizam o perido até dia 20



Esta notícia, que coloquei  há pouco no seguimento livre, é bastante esclarecedora, a situação, apesar de não estar assim tão longe, ainda é um pouco incerta:









						IPMA prevê novo agravamento do tempo na segunda-feira com aviso amarelo
					

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) indicou esta sexta-feira que a previsão meteorológica para o fim de semana é de "algumas tréguas" relativamente ao mau tempo, mas a partir de segunda-feira prevê-se "novo agravamento", com chuva forte.




					www.jn.pt
				




O agravamento previsto no dia 19 é maioritariamente para as regiões (e citando)

*"Considerando as previsões para o território continental, o IPMA vai emitir já esta tarde aviso amarelo (o menos grave de uma escala de três) para segunda-feira, para algumas zonas, "provavelmente o litoral a norte de Setúbal e eventualmente os distritos de Viseu e Vila Real".*


----------



## Mr.Jet (16 Dez 2022 às 20:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acho que o IPMA precipitou -se, vendo os modelos, grande parte da chuva será dia 20.


Talvez estejas a ver no GFS, no ECMWF começaria mais cedo,

Isto seria apenas no dia 19, e não ficaria por aí, ainda sobraria alguma coisa para dia 20:
ECMWF dia 19:






Esses pormenores ainda estão um pouco em aberto como é habitual


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Dez 2022 às 20:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acho que o IPMA precipitou -se, vendo os modelos, grande parte da chuva será dia 20.


Vendo os modelos ou vendo GFS? O ECMWF coloca a frente a entrar no centro já na segunda à tarde.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Dez 2022 às 20:48)

TiagoLC disse:


> Vendo os modelos ou vendo GFS? O ECMWF coloca a frente a entrar no centro já na segunda à tarde.


O ECM coloca a frente a entrar a partir do tarde de segunda-feira no litoral, para o interior só já na terça feira, aqui por exemplo só deve chover mais terça-feira.


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2022 às 21:01)




----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2022 às 19:01)

Segunda e terça-feira o grosso da precipitação já não irá para o Sul mas sim para o Norte do país e Centro do país, fruto da acção da dorsal anticiclónica. Para o final do ano está tudo muito incerto.


----------



## srr (17 Dez 2022 às 20:40)

Agora o Ipma vai retirar os avisos para o Sul?
Ribatejo  por exemplo?


----------



## joralentejano (17 Dez 2022 às 21:29)

Os acumulados previstos nas saídas mais recentes dos modelos continuam a justificar o aviso amarelo do IPMA até ao distrito de Évora. Ainda alguma incerteza mais a sul, pois alguns modelos mostram a persistência da frente e outros nem por isso. É ir acompanhando. Em relação ao Norte e Centro, parece que os acumulados serão bastante significativos e certamente que os avisos ainda vão ser alterados.
Acumulados previstos nas saídas das 12z até às 00h de quarta-feira:
*ECM*





*GFS *





*ICON*





*GEM*


----------



## Cesar (18 Dez 2022 às 02:21)

Vai continuar a chuva, mas neve nem vê lá cair.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Dez 2022 às 11:28)

Será que podemos esperar alguma neve no Gerês na última semana do ano?


----------



## Walker (18 Dez 2022 às 11:39)

frederico disse:


> Segunda e terça-feira o grosso da precipitação já não irá para o Sul mas sim para o Norte do país e Centro do país, fruto da acção da dorsal anticiclónica. Para o final do ano está tudo muito incerto.


Parece mais que definido


----------



## Iuri (18 Dez 2022 às 11:43)

Para percebermos onde vão acontecer as cheias lisboetas


----------



## Mammatus (18 Dez 2022 às 11:59)

^^Excelente post, embora faça mais sentido movê-lo para o tópico do seguimento livre. 

Este tópico é mais exclusivo para análise e discussão dos modelos de previsão.


----------



## JTavares (18 Dez 2022 às 19:56)

Não vão dar nome a este mau tempo? É por causa de não haver vento forte?


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Dez 2022 às 20:03)

Não há vento forte ? Aqui no litoral minhoto , tem sido um dia de grande ventania , agora já com rajadas de 70 / 80 km / h .


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Dez 2022 às 20:57)

Claro que há vento forte, por isso está emitido aviso Amarelo de vento para Viana, Braga, Porto e Aveiro. Mas para ser nomeada uma tempestade tem de haver aviso Laranja de vento. Se faz ou não sentido, é discutível, mas são as regras neste momento, não só aplicadas pelo IPMA como por outros serviços meteorológicos internacionais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Dez 2022 às 21:44)

Duas frentes quase estacionárias aproximam-se, acumulados previstos por vários modelos nas saídas 12Z a +72h. Parece-me uma situação típica de NW com chuva acima de Montejunto-Estrela, o que é muito bom visto que são as áreas em défice quando comparado com outras zonas do país este mês. 

*-ECMWF:*




*-GFS: *




*-ARPEGE:*


----------



## frederico (19 Dez 2022 às 12:29)

Previsão para amanhã. Rega geral mas pouco expressiva em termos de acumulados.






Quarta, alguns restos para o Noroeste.


----------



## frederico (19 Dez 2022 às 12:36)

Dia 25 teremos uma tarde com valores de temperatura mais ou menos dentro do normal para a época e sem chuva na maior parte do território.





Após este evento de precipitação irá ocorrer uma subida da dorsal anticiclónica africana que ira bloquear a entrada de precipitação atlântica. Ainda assim, é possível que ocorra alguma precipitação no Noroeste na altura do Natal, mas as temperaturas serão relativamente amenas no Sul e dentro dos valores normais para a época no Norte.

Quinta-feira teremos a dorsal em cima.







Dia 24, alguma chuva no Noroeste.

Uma semana enfadonha sem nada de especial a assinalar.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Dez 2022 às 15:21)

frederico disse:


> Dia 25 teremos uma tarde com valores de temperatura mais ou menos dentro do normal para a época e sem chuva na maior parte do território.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Será de esperar frio para a semana entre o Natal e Ano Novo? Alguma neve?


----------



## srr (19 Dez 2022 às 15:55)

Impressão minhas, ou a situação das proximas 12H, está a dar a volta a cabeça dos Modelos ????
Não á conseso geral, o IPMA alarga e agrava alguns avisos!!

Está completamente indefinido, olhando o Satélite, parece soft!
Será curioso acompanhar.


----------



## frederico (19 Dez 2022 às 23:35)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Será de esperar frio para a semana entre o Natal e Ano Novo? Alguma neve?


É possível que haja uma entrada fria e neve nas terras altas lá para o Ano Novo mas está tudo muito incerto.


----------



## srr (20 Dez 2022 às 14:45)

A confirmar-se estas previsões, vamos ter cheias no ano novo;


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Dez 2022 às 17:22)

srr disse:


> A confirmar-se estas previsões, vamos ter cheias no ano novo;


Querias dizer ano novo ou natal? È que as previsões que metes-te vão do dia 21 ao 29...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Dez 2022 às 17:24)

Definitivamente é uma situação a acompanhar sendo que o ECWMF está a prever quase 100mm em 3 dias o que é realmente muito para todo o litoral centro... Já o GFS nada mete de chuva para estes dias... Algum destes está MUITO enganado!


----------



## srr (20 Dez 2022 às 19:02)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Querias dizer ano novo ou natal? È que as previsões que metes-te vão do dia 21 ao 29...


Sim também...mas nos grandes rios e acumulado sentir-se-á mais a partir  de 30.12.2022


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2022 às 19:58)

srr disse:


> A confirmar-se estas previsões, vamos ter cheias no ano novo;


O culpado?
O culpado é a corrente de jacto:


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2022 às 01:49)

Perspectiva até ao Natal:



Spoiler: Hoje, 4ªfeira 21, das 6h às 24h






















Spoiler: 5ª 22 a Sábado 24




















E fica à vista esta surpresa para o Dia de Natal: uma ciclogénese de considerável expansão e em início de cavamento, com corrente forte de Sul no continente:


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2022 às 03:45)

StormRic disse:


> E fica à vista esta surpresa para o Dia de Natal: uma ciclogénese de considerável expansão e em início de cavamento, com corrente forte de Sul no continente:



O ECMWF é o mais pessimista em relação a esta ciclogénese, estrangulando-a rapidamente entre os anticiclones dos Açores e do Mediterrâneo e partindo-a em duas baixas pressões, uma cut-off que se escapa para sul e não mais voltar, e um pequeno núcleo que se dirigirá para a Bretanha a caminho de ser absorvido pela (então) grande depressão escandinava. O GFS, pelo contrário, mostra que este estrangulamento não acontece, cava a ciclogénese a noroeste da península o suficiente para produzir um vale depressionário junto à costa ocidental. Ou seja, segundo o ECMWF o fortalecimento dos anticiclones, especialmente o dos Açores, cancela totalmente a corrente de Oeste sobre a península, substituindo-a por uma corrente de Leste. Já o GFS remete o AA bem para sul/sudoeste do arquipélago, mantendo assim a porta aberta à corrente de Oeste no bordo sul de grandes depressões atlânticas encaixadas entre a Terra Nova, Groenlândia, Islândia e Irlanda, ao mesmo tempo que se constrói um extenso anticiclone sobre a Europa Central e de Leste, removendo-se a depressão escandinava para outras latitudes e longitudes mais afastadas do Atlântico.


----------



## Northern Lights (21 Dez 2022 às 07:18)

Acredito mais no cenário do ECMWF. 
A tendência será a partir de agora o AA fortalecer-se e os episódios de precipitação ficarem restringidos á região norte. Mas a corrente de jato poderá tornar tudo "menos óbvio".
Veremos o que acontece.
Mas nesta fase, confesso que do que precisamos é de tempo mais frio e seco. E em relação a frio... Não se vê nada de jeito


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2022 às 14:00)

Northern Lights disse:


> Acredito mais no cenário do ECMWF.
> A tendência será a partir de agora o AA fortalecer-se e os episódios de precipitação ficarem restringidos á região norte. Mas a corrente de jato poderá tornar tudo "menos óbvio".
> Veremos o que acontece.
> Mas nesta fase, confesso que do que precisamos é de tempo mais frio e seco. E em relação a frio... Não se vê nada de jeito


O que mostra a previsão do ECM a 42 dias, mostra semanas acima da média em Janeiro na precipitação e não mostra nenhuma tendência anti-ciclónica em cima de nós o que é excelente que falta ainda chover muito.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2022 às 16:20)

Última hora... O ECMWF desistiu da corrente de Leste e coloca uma sucessão de vales a atingir a península, mas especialmente uma tempestade forte sobre os Açores, e talvez seguida logo de outra. No entanto, a ciclogénese do dia de natal é convertida também num vale que rapidamente é empurrado pelo AA a caminho de se unir ao anticiclone centro-europeu. Fica um centro de altas pressões residual bem a sul dos Açores, latitude das Canárias, a dar passagem a uma ciclogénese iniciada no Golfo do México, seguida de outra nascida nas costas da Terra Nova.


----------



## canino (21 Dez 2022 às 16:51)

StormRic disse:


> Última hora... O ECMWF desistiu da corrente de Leste e coloca uma sucessão de vales a atingir a península, mas especialmente uma tempestade forte sobre os Açores, e talvez seguida logo de outra. No entanto, a ciclogénese do dia de natal é convertida também num vale que rapidamente é empurrado pelo AA a caminho de se unir ao anticiclone centro-europeu. Fica um centro de altas pressões residual bem a sul dos Açores, latitude das Canárias, a dar passagem a uma ciclogénese iniciada no Golfo do México, seguida de outra nascida nas costas da Terra Nova.


Boa tarde @StormRic onde tens acesso a essa atualização?


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2022 às 17:36)

canino disse:


> Boa tarde @StormRic onde tens acesso a essa atualização?



Aqui https://www.windy.com/?39.334,-18.193,4,i:pressure


----------



## canino (21 Dez 2022 às 17:40)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui https://www.windy.com/?39.334,-18.193,4,i:pressure


Mas essa é a atualização da madrugada de hoje...li "última hora" fiquei curioso!!!


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2022 às 17:57)

canino disse:


> Mas essa é a atualização da madrugada de hoje...li "última hora" fiquei curioso!!!


 eheh.... para mim foi última hora porque ainda não a tinha visto.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2022 às 18:28)

StormRic disse:


> Última hora... O ECMWF desistiu da corrente de Leste e coloca uma sucessão de vales a atingir a península, mas especialmente uma tempestade forte sobre os Açores, e talvez seguida logo de outra. No entanto, a ciclogénese do dia de natal é convertida também num vale que rapidamente é empurrado pelo AA a caminho de se unir ao anticiclone centro-europeu. *Fica um centro de altas pressões residual bem a sul dos Açores, latitude das Canárias*, a dar passagem a uma ciclogénese iniciada no Golfo do México, seguida de outra nascida nas costas da Terra Nova.


A corrente de jacto faz precisamente um inflexão muito a sul nessa altura. 
Veremos o que sucede depois, mas quando a corrente de jacto anda tanto a sul, a probabilidade de levarmos com depressões à nossa latitude é muito maior.
A dinâmica é excelente...


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2022 às 16:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> A corrente de jacto faz precisamente um inflexão muito a sul nessa altura.
> Veremos o que sucede depois, mas quando a corrente de jacto anda tanto a sul, a probabilidade de levarmos com depressões à nossa latitude é muito maior.
> A dinâmica é excelente...
> Ver anexo 3643



Também pode suceder aquele "meandro" isolar-se desgarrado do jet que fará a ponte atlântica entre a Terra Nova e as Ilhas Britânicas. O meandro ficará assim em circulação fechada e o que vier para a Península será de pouca duração, mas intenso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2022 às 23:36)

Depois da milésima cut-off deste mês no Natal, parece-me que a circulação do jet-stream tende a ir para mais conservador (menos ganchos) se bem que ali na troca do ano ainda não se percebe bem o que pode acontecer.






Nevertheless, é a primeira pedra a ser atirada para uma possivel época de positividade da NAO, que pode significar mais rios atmosféricos no litoral norte ou possível bloqueio anticiclónico. Janeiro tende a ser 8 ou 80 por isso díria mais o segundo, mas isso já é mais apostar no_ meteomilhões_.


----------



## Stinger (22 Dez 2022 às 23:59)

Pelo que parece o frio nao quer nada connosco 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2022 às 16:00)

Próximas 72h pelo ARPEGE, em modo rio atmosférico no Minho:


----------



## Iceberg (25 Dez 2022 às 12:45)

Início de 2023 com o pior de 2022 ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2022 às 18:31)

N_Fig disse:


> Também não entendo o drama de se estar prever algum tempo seco para daqui a mais de duas semanas


Não deverá durar muito, uma subida da dorsal não é a mesma coisa que outros tipos de bloqueio como um anticlone forte e estável no Atlântico. O ano passado, em Janeiro, o bicho esteve em cima das ilhas britânicas, ligado às altas pressões africanas.






Em 2005, em frente a Portugal.


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2022 às 18:34)

Embora ainda falte muito tempo o GFS abre a possibilidade de uma nova entrada de frio siberiano na Europa. Tal poderá favorecer o Sul, com precipitação, mas não é garantido. Em 2018 e agora este mês de Dezembro favoreceu.


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2022 às 18:40)

Dias 28, 29, 30 e 31 teremos precipitação persistente a Norte de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela que poderá estender-se até ao Alto Alentejo. 

Dia 31, por exemplo, o GFS prevê isto para a manhã.


----------



## LMMS (28 Dez 2022 às 03:09)

O Ecmwf 00Z a 10 dias a dar acumulados de 300mm no Minho.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2022 às 03:27)

Vai começar hoje à noite: no noroeste é frente atrás de frente, aqui mostrado até dia 1.


----------



## frederico (29 Dez 2022 às 00:11)

Acumulados interessantes no Noroeste nos próximos 4 dias. Previsão da AEMET.

Hoje, amanhã e dia 31.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2022 às 21:38)

Previsões do IPMA para o fim do ano:


Informação especial*Comunicado válido entre* *2022-12-28 18:38:00* e *2023-01-01 23:59:00*Assunto_:_ Estado do tempo para o continente no período de fim de ano- Comunicado N2
O estado do tempo para o território continental no período compreendido entre 30 de dezembro e 1 de janeiro será caracterizado pela aproximação e passagem de ondulações frontais, que culmina com a passagem uma superfície frontal fria de atividade moderada a forte no dia 1 de janeiro, associada a uma depressão centrada a noroeste da Península Ibérica.

Para o fim-de-semana da passagem de ano, prevê-se um agravamento das condições meteorológicas, no que respeita à precipitação e ao vento no Minho e Douro Litoral, a partir da tarde de dia 31, estendendo-se ao restante território ao longo do dia 1 de janeiro, assim como um aumento da agitação marítima essencialmente a norte do Cabo Raso.

Com a informação disponível até ao momento, prevê-se chuva persistente e por vezes forte no Minho e Douro Litoral a partir do final do dia 31 de dezembro, coincidindo com a Passagem de Ano, precipitação se estenderá às restantes regiões Norte e Centro durante a madrugada de dia 1, e que afetará a região Sul, essencialmente a partir da tarde, passando a regime de aguaceiros nas regiões Norte e Centro, que serão neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela, descendo a cota para os 1200 metros de altitude no final do dia, altura em que a precipitação será pouco frequente (aviso Amarelo de Precipitação emitido nas regiões Norte e Centro entre as 21UTC de dia 31 e as 12UTC de dia 1 de janeiro).

Adicionalmente, prevê-se uma intensificação do vento no litoral oeste e nas terras altas a partir de dia 31, e em particular na aproximação e passagem da referida superfície frontal fria (final de dia 31 e madrugada e manhã de dia 1). Assim, no referido período, o vento será do quadrante sul, forte no litoral oeste, especialmente a norte do Cabo da Roca e nas terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro, com rajadas até 70/85 km/h e até 90 km/h, respetivamente (aviso Amarelo de Rajada emitido no litoral a norte do Rio Vouga entre as 21UTC de dia 31 e as 12UTC de dia 1 de janeiro).

As temperaturas irão manter-se amenas, com a temperatura máxima a variar aproximadamente entre 14 e 19°C, sendo ligeiramente inferior no nordeste transmontano e na Beira Alta, e a mínima a variar entre 7 e 14°C.

A agitação marítima deverá aumentar a norte do Cabo Raso no final de dia 31, subindo até 4 a 4,5 metros de altura significativa, com uma componente de sudoeste (aviso Amarelo de Agitação Marítima emitido entre as 21UTC de dia 31 e as 15UTC de dia 1 de janeiro).

Este comunicado será atualizado amanhã, 30 de dezembro, pelas 19h00.

*O IPMA emitiu avisos de PRECIPITAÇÃO, RAJADA e AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA, e poderá elevar os níveis de aviso, pelo que se recomenda o acompanhamento da previsão e avisos meteorológicos para os próximos dias consultando:*






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				








						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				








						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt
				



Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão para a navegação marítima consultar:





						IPMA - Boletins
					






					www.ipma.pt
				






Data de edição: 2022-12-29 19:35:06


Açores:


Informação especial*Comunicado válido entre* *2022-12-30 00:00:00* e *2023-01-01 23:59:00*Assunto: Estado do tempo para o Arquipélago dos Açores no período de fim de ano - Comunicado N2
Na sexta-feira, dia 30 de dezembro, o estado do tempo no Arquipélago dos Açores caracterizar-se-á pela passagem de uma superfície frontal fria que irá provocar precipitação em especial nos Grupos Central e Oriental durante a madrugada e manhã. O vento irá soprar de sudoeste muito fresco a FORTE com rajadas entre os 75 e 85 km/h, rodando para oeste e tornando-se moderado a fresco.

Nos dias 31 de dezembro e 01 de janeiro, uma região depressionária centrada a nordeste do Arquipélago dos Açores irá condicionar o estado do tempo em todas as ilhas. Sendo assim, deverão ocorrer aguaceiros em todo o Arquipélago. O vento soprará inicialmente de oeste fresco a muito fresco com rajadas entre 60 e 70 km/h, rodando para noroeste e tornando-se bonançoso a moderado no dia 01.

Quanto à ondulação, esperam-se para os dias 30 e 31, ondas de oeste entre 3 e 5 metros, passando a noroeste nos Grupos Ocidental e Central e entre 3 e 4 metros no Grupo Oriental.
Para o dia 01 de janeiro estão previstas ondas noroeste de 2 a 3 metros em todo o arquipélago.

Relativamente à temperatura do ar, prevê-se uma descida, com as mínimas a rondar os
8 ou 9°C e as máximas entre os 14 e 15°C, sendo esperado um aumento das temperaturas a partir do dia 01 de janeiro.


Este comunicado será atualizado no dia 30 de dezembro, pelas 18h00 UTC.



Data de edição: 2022-12-29 20:26:02



Madeira:


Informação especial*Comunicado válido entre* *2022-12-28 18:36:00* e *2023-01-01 23:59:00*Assunto: Estado do tempo para o arquipélago da Madeira no período de fim de ano - Comunicado N2O estado do tempo para o arquipélago da Madeira no período compreendido entre 30 de dezembro e 1 de janeiro, será caracterizado pela ocorrência de precipitação, associada à aproximação e passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, associada a uma depressão centrada a noroeste da Península Ibérica.

A partir da tarde de dia 30, prevê-se ocorrência de precipitação. Na altura da Passagem de Ano, a probabilidade de ocorrência de precipitação fraca é da ordem de 80%, em especial nas vertentes sul da ilha da Madeira e nas regiões montanhosas. A precipitação deverá aumentar de intensidade e frequência a partir do final da madrugada e durante a manhã de dia 1 de janeiro, e poderá ser por vezes forte (possível emissão de aviso Amarelo de Precipitação).

O vento será fraco a moderado do quadrante sul, e soprará por vezes forte entre o final de dia 31 e o final da manhã de dia 1.

As temperaturas irão manter-se amenas até dia 1, com a temperatura máxima a variar aproximadamente entre 20 e 23°C, e a mínima entre 17 e 18°C nas regiões costeiras, sendo 5 a 6°C inferior, nas regiões montanhosas.

A agitação marítima deverá manter-se abaixo de 3 metros de altura significativa, com uma componente de noroeste.

Este comunicado será atualizado amanhã, 30 de dezembro, pelas 19h00.Data de edição: 2022-12-29 19:35:35







						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2022 às 01:00)

Domingo, segundo a AEMET. 






Depois paulatinamente o nosso fiel amigo regressará e ficará instalado para uma temporada... pelos menos durante 2 a 3 semanas.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2022 às 18:54)

Na previsão do ECMWF (saída das 00h de hoje) para *dia 1, madrugada e manhã*, há uma zona entre os *rios Lima e Minho *que podem receber *mais de 100 mm nas 12 horas*, com mais de 50 mm em cada período de 6 horas (das 0h às 6h e das 6h às 12h).
É a zona mais gravosa do evento próximo, quanto a acumulados em períodos inferiores a 24 horas.

Escala das cores para os acumulados em 6 horas.





Acumulado das 0h às 6h





6h às 12h






A previsão frontal para as horas limites desse intervalo, segundo o MetOffice, mostram que este maior acumulado corresponde à primeira frente fria, ou seja aquela que irá remover a maior parte da massa de ar sub-tropical:









O Aviso Laranja para Braga e Viana do Castelo (e também Porto), confirmado pela actualização há pouco, 17:20, está emitido precisamente para este período e já deve ter em conta a última saída (das 12h de hoje):





EDIÇÃO: com a *saída das 12h de hoje* o ECMWF desloca aquela área de maior acumulado para sul, precisamente entrando pela *zona do Porto e estendendo-se para nordeste*:


----------



## David sf (30 Dez 2022 às 19:02)

StormRic disse:


> Na previsão do ECMWF (saída das 00h de hoje) para *dia 1, madrugada e manhã*, há uma zona entre os *rios Lima e Minho *que podem receber *mais de 100 mm nas 12 horas*, com mais de 50 mm em cada período de 6 horas (das 0h às 6h e das 6h às 12h).
> É a zona mais gravosa do evento próximo, quanto a acumulados em períodos inferiores a 24 horas.
> 
> Escala das cores para os acumulados em 6 horas.
> ...


A saída das 12z mandou tudo um pouco para Sul, a zona mais afetada seria agora o distrito do Porto, com 125mm/12h e e 76mm/6h. Acumulados até ao meio-dia de domingo:






			https://images.meteociel.fr/im/30/29120/ecmwfsp_25_48wzi1.png


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2022 às 19:12)

David sf disse:


> A saída das 12z mandou tudo um pouco para Sul, a zona mais afetada seria agora o distrito do Porto



Sim, ainda editei a anterior mensagem.

Estas precipitações estão associadas ao que parece ser uma ondulação da primeira frente (segundo o MetOffice) e é por isso que uma previsão de acumulados é bastante incerta, aliada ao facto de que ainda são a mais de 40 horas.


----------



## Tyna (30 Dez 2022 às 19:30)

Aviso da proteção civil

AGRAVAMENTO DO ESTADO DO TEMPO -  CHUVA E VENTO FORTE
-  MEDIDAS PREVENTIVAS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Situação Meteorológica:
De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), prevê-se para as próximas 72 horas um agravamento das condições meteorológicas (chuva e vento forte), salientando-se o seguinte:





 Períodos de chuva persistente, por vezes forte, a partir do final da tarde de amanhã, sábado, 31 de dezembro, no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se ao restante Norte e ao Centro a partir da madrugada de domingo, dia 1 de janeiro;





 Vento sul/sudoeste mais intenso no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso e terras altas do Norte e Centro, com rajadas até 85 km/h e 90 km/h respetivamente;





 Queda de neve acima de 1500 metros de altitude (nas serras do extremo norte e na Serra da Estrela) no dia 1 de janeiro;





 Agitação marítima na costa ocidental com ondas de oeste/sudoeste até 4,5 metros entre o início do dia de sábado e o fim da tarde de domingo.
Acompanhe as previsões meteorológicas em www.ipma.pt
Informação Hidrológica Relevante:
De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), podem ocorrer variações significativas dos níveis hidrométricos nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis:
Amanhã (sábado), 31 de dezembro





 Bacia hidrográfica do Lima: as afluências a Ponte da Barca irão aumentar face à necessidade de criar encaixe na albufeira de Alto Lindoso;





 Bacia hidrográfica do Cávado: os caudais do rio Homem e do Cávado a jusante da Caniçada irão manter-se elevados.
Domingo, 1 de dezembro:





 Bacia Hidrográfica do Minho: as afluências no rio poderão aumentar significativamente, podendo ocorrer inundações em Caminha, Monção e Valença;





 Bacia hidrográfica do Lima: as afluências na sub-bacia do rio Vez poderão aumentar significativamente, provocando inundações nas povoações ribeirinhas em risco. As afluências a Ponte da Barca e Ponte de Lima irão aumentar podendo causar inundações;





 Bacia hidrográfica do Cávado: os caudais do rio Homem e do Cávado a jusante da Caniçada
poderão aumentar significativamente. As afluências no rio Este e Cávado (Braga) poderão provocar inundações. Poderão ocorrer inundações em Braga (Cávado), no rio Este (Braga) e Barcelos;





 Bacia hidrográfica do Ave: caso ocorram as precipitações previstas poderá haver um aumento significativo de caudais (Santo Tirso);





 Bacia hidrográfica do Douro: as afluências a Crestuma irão ser elevadas, face ao aumento de caudais do Tâmega. No Rio Sousa (Paredes) poderá ocorrer um aumento significativo das afluências. Haverá um aumento das afluências à foz do Douro que poderá ser agravado com a maré;





 Bacia hidrográfica do Vouga: poderá ocorrer uma subida do rio Águeda, caso se verifiquem as precipitações previstas. No Vouga poderá ocorrer um aumento de afluências a S. Pedro do Sul;





 Bacia hidrográfica do Mondego: as afluências ao baixo Mondego poderão aumentar significativamente;





 Bacia hidrográfica do Tejo: na sub-bacia do Nabão (Tomar) as afluências poderão aumentar. As afluências à cascata do Zêzere poderão aumentar significativamente.
Acompanhe a situação das bacias hidrográficas em www.apa.pt
2. EFEITOS EXPECTÁVEIS
Face à situação acima descrita, poderão ocorrer os seguintes efeitos:





 Ocorrência de inundações em zonas urbanas, causadas por acumulação de águas pluviais por obstrução dos sistemas de escoamento;





 Ocorrência de cheias, potenciadas pelo transbordo do leito de alguns cursos de água, rios e ribeiras;





 Instabilidade de vertentes, conduzindo a movimentos de massa (deslizamentos, derrocadas e outros) motivados pela infiltração da água, podendo ser potenciados pela remoção do coberto vegetal na sequência de incêndios rurais, ou por artificialização do solo;





 Arrastamento para as vias rodoviárias de objetos soltos, ou ao desprendimento de estruturas móveis ou deficientemente fixadas, por efeito de episódios de vento forte, que podem causar acidentes com veículos em circulação ou transeuntes na via pública;





 Piso rodoviário escorregadio e formação de lençóis de água.
3. MEDIDAS PREVENTIVAS
A Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANEPC) recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de prevenção, nomeadamente:





 Garantir a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes e outros objetos que possam ser arrastados ou criem obstáculos ao livre escoamento das águas;





 Não se expor às zonas afetadas pelas cheias;





 Garantir uma adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente, andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas;





 Ter especial cuidado na circulação e permanência junto de áreas arborizadas, estando atento para a possibilidade de queda de ramos e árvores, em virtude de vento mais forte;





 Ter especial cuidado na circulação junto a zonas ribeirinhas historicamente mais vulneráveis a fenómenos de transbordo dos cursos de água, evitando a circulação e permanência nestes locais;





 Adotar uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias;





  Não atravessar zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas;





 Não praticar atividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos e passeios à beira-mar, evitando ainda o estacionamento de veículos muito próximos da orla marítima;





 Estar atento às informações da meteorologia e às indicações da Proteção Civil e Forças de Segurança.
Nesta quadra festiva não deixe de estar especialmente atento às informações meteorológicas e acatar as indicações, conselhos e recomendações das autoridades públicas, nomeadamente a Proteção Civil, a Autoridade Marítima Nacional e as Forças de Segurança.
COMECE O ANO NOVO EM SEGURANÇA
Divulgue, partilhe esta informação!
Todos Somos Proteção Civil !


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2022 às 23:54)

AA volta ao seu sítio mais habitual em Janeiro, foi dificil domar este Atlântico "wild" de Dezembro mas lá se conseguiu:






Queda de temperatura mínima vai ser drástica entre Dezembro e Janeiro. Preparem os aquecedores e lareiras (e termómetros e idas aos vales )


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2022 às 09:54)

Previsão dos acumulados, segundo o ECMWF 0Z  até às 0 horas do dia 02/01/2023, não admira os avisos laranja do IPMA para amanhã, com os terrenos e bacias hidrográficas saturadas, irão surgir certamente algumas inundações como já tivemos recentemente:


----------



## okcomputer (31 Dez 2022 às 12:49)

Ontem já estava mau aspeto nos modelos, hoje confirmou, IPMA passou avisos a *vermelho* nos distritos *Viana*, *Braga*, *Porto* e *Aveiro*. Este último não parece levar tanta tareia mas dada a proximidade e erros de modelos parece ajustado ... no último ou penúltimo evento a norte/centro litoral choveu mais naquela zona de Aveiro do que vinha modelado.

Não entendo é bem as horas dos avisos pois até pelo modelo do próprio IPMA as coisas começam mais cedo, e ainda há a diferença entre Viana e Aveiro por exemplo que começam a ser afetadas a horas diferentes. Talvez estejam a contar já com acumulados das horas anteriores e vai passando gradualmente de amarelo, laranja e depois vermelho?

Alguns modelos, primeiro acumulado em 3 horas, segundo e terceiro precipitação por hora, reparem nalguns valores horários

*IPMA*






*AEMET*






*METEOGALICIA*


----------

